

Scripting GNU Screen with Python - kwellman
http://blog.interstellr.com/scripting-gnu-screen-with-python

======
nightlifelover
No comments?! Oh come on! Well anyway I wrote quite a complicated
configuration for zsh and screen some years ago. It displayed the last
executed program as the title on screen, because the overview when pressing
ctrl-a " doesn't help u much w/o meaningful titles. I did some more stuff too
can't remember it.. anyway somehow I lost my configuration :( so I wonder if
anybody is heavily using screen here?

~~~
zaphar
I use screen very heavily. One of my favourite although somewhat frivolous
uses is running irssi on screen from my home box. I have irssi configured to
set my status to away when the screen is detached and having the chat session
be persistent is a huge help.

Also I've used screen as a poor mans daemon tools to run various apps in the
background as a service. I even at one point had a skeleton init script that
used screen to run any command as a daemon. I should see if I can find that
actually and get it on github so I can find it the next time I need it.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> I have irssi configured to set my status to away when the screen is detached

How do you do that? I've tried looking at the documentation for irssi, and
it's god-awful.

~~~
LordLandon
I have .screenrc_im

    
    
      source ~/.screenrc
      sessionname im
      bind ^D eval 'at naim stuff "/away Detached!\012"' 'at irssi stuff "/away Detached!\012"' 'detach'
      bind d eval 'at naim stuff "/away Detached!\012"' 'at irssi stuff "/away Detached!\012"' 'detach'
      screen -t naim naim
      screen -t irssi irssi
    

and a bash alias

    
    
      alias im='if detached im; then screen -S im -pirssi -X eval "stuff /away\012"; screen -S im -pnaim -X eval "stuff /away\012"; screen -r im; else screen -x im; fi;'

~~~
zaphar
I use this script:
[https://bitbucket.org/zaphar/dotfiles/src/tip/.irssi/scripts...](https://bitbucket.org/zaphar/dotfiles/src/tip/.irssi/scripts/autorun/screen_away.pl)

------
tmsh
My experience (albeit using screen mostly for horizontal and vertical screen
splitting) is that:

screen < tmux < SizeUp (on a Mac)

------
wglb
I use screen in my production configuration. It is a pretty static setup,
though. It is particularly essential to monitor production server where I
could suddenly get disconnected.

------
juancferrer
I used to have my own fancy screen script, but now "byobu" does everything I
need.

